# (Online/Chat Gaming) Players (d20 Modern)



## Loonook (Mar 20, 2004)

Currently looking for a group interested in a possible d20 modern chat game... Shadow-Chasers style, in the era of the Second World War.  Possible other details are not firmly set; Low level, quick advancement.  Wits and ability to think and communicate well in a chat medium a must.  Most likely to be held on Psionics server, dates are currently flexible, most likely weekend afternoon-early evening.


----------

